# NCEES Record



## mkt1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I just passed the PE exam in the state of CT and I am now in the process of transferring my license to NY (I only took the exam in CT because I missed NY's ridiculous 6 month deadline to have my experience qualify). So I started a NCEES record as was recommended by some very helpful folks on this forum.

However, as it turns out the state of NY thinks it's better than the NCEES record - even though they claim to use it they still require you to fill out the entire NY State application. I called the board and they essentially told me that the NCEES record does not help at all to have my license issued by the state. I then asked if the NCEES record is "a waste of money then" and the lady on the phone quickly responded "Well no it's not a waste of money but it doesn't help." The email also mentioned that the NCEES record is not required for the NY PE application.

Luckily, I had the NY application ready (it took me six months to complete on and off since the experience needs to be ridiculously detailed). However, I think it's ridiculous that NY has its name attached to the NCEES record if it makes you do the application anyway. For me, spending $100 to create a NCEES record really is a waste of time and money. Seeing as how NY requires me to detail my experiencce to the point of writing every single equation I've ever used and every associated Standard, it seems that I can just copy/paste this experience to any other state I wish to apply for a license and I should be fine. So far, NJ is the only other state I've looked into and it seems that applying directly through the state is more efficient than the NCEES record.

It's a shame that the NCEES Record isn't as powerful as it should be. If the NCEES exams are good enough for state boards then why shouldn't the NCEES application also be dealt with in the same manner? Sure some states require different years of experience but if the NCEES has the requirements of the most stringent state (I'm assuming NY's) then that should be good enough. Obviously some states will always have special requirements but then there should be two applications: one for those without a NCEES record and one for this with a NCEES record, which would be condensed.

Has anyone else dealt with trying to get licensed in NY after being licensed in another state? Is any other state's PE application more ridiculous than NY's?


----------



## IlPadrino (Dec 23, 2012)

Take a look at https://apps.ncees.org/boardprofile/results/index.php?survey_id=1003&amp;section_id=6 for each state's answers to some questions.


----------



## mkt1 (Dec 23, 2012)

IlPadrino said:


> Take a look at https://apps.ncees.org/boardprofile/results/index.php?survey_id=1003&amp;section_id=6 for each state's answers to some questions.


According to the questionnaire NY states only the "general information" portion of the application needs to be completed for NCEES record holders. This is either a lie, a mistake or me misunderstanding the question...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2012)

I had to validate my elementary school education when I applied by comity.

You know where I went to elementary school...a public school in New York. Seriously.


----------



## mkt1 (Dec 23, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I had to validate my elementary school education when I applied by comity.
> 
> You know where I went to elementary school...a public school in New York. Seriously.


May I ask how long ago this was? And is this for real??


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 24, 2012)

It was 07 or 08, and yes I am being serious. The whole comity process took 9 months.


----------



## mkt1 (Dec 24, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> It was 07 or 08, and yes I am being serious. The whole comity process took 9 months.


That's odd. I applied for the FE around the same time and had no problems with my education and the application for FE and PE is the same. Also the application doesn't ask for your elementary school (unless you went to elementary school abroad).

I was expecting around 6 months but 9 months wouldn't surprise me I guess.


----------

